# Planning a 2016 Scion FRS Conversion



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Strange... with this kind of budget and the details you give, why don't simply buy a Tesla model 3?
It a similar car, but more reliable, more performant, more range, more resale value, more everything and less trouble.


----------



## MattEdge (Feb 27, 2011)

Couple reasons:

1. I don't like the look of the Model 3. I bought the FRS partly because of how beautiful I find the car
2. I'll be quite surprised if those metrics cannot be reached well under the budget I listed. Maybe I'm wrong but I'll still be surprised
3. And probably most importantly: We own a Model S. My wife primarily uses it  so this is my project car that I hope to preserve while scratching my EV itch


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

MattEdge said:


> Couple reasons:
> 
> 1. I don't like the look of the Model 3. I bought the FRS partly because of how beautiful I find the car
> 2. I'll be quite surprised if those metrics cannot be reached well under the budget I listed. Maybe I'm wrong but I'll still be surprised
> 3. And probably most importantly: We own a Model S. My wife primarily uses it  so this is my project car that I hope to preserve while scratching my EV itch


Perfect car for a conversion. My co-worker has one and I have always thought it would be perfect for a conversion. Go with an AC motor and a good powerful inverter. High voltage of 300 plus volts and 300 or more amps if you can. If you go with the HPEVS style system you might do well to do a dual AC-35 and use the 144 volt and 500 amp system. It will give you plenty of go. If your car has an automatic it will handle that and you will have all your Automatic functions. If manual you can keep your transmission and just use the upper gears like 3rd through 5th if needed. The little extra weight of the transmission on the street car will be very minimal and not worth the effort to reconfigure a different single speed transmission. Just use what you have. Keep the clutch even if you never use it you will always have it if you need to disconnect while driving or towing. With used Tesla Batteries you should be able to get a decent range as well even in the tiny car and still have some luggage space. I'd shoot for real good performance. Like a gas car, if you need it you will want it. If you know the Tesla I don't understand your desire to only have a top speed of 80. Seems like you are going backwards there. 

I think you could do it within your budget since you already have the car and you have some knowledge of EV's. 

Pete


----------



## MattEdge (Feb 27, 2011)

Good call out: The FRS is an automatic.

So nix the requirement of a single speed and just let the automatic do its thing? 

Do dual motors still require a fabricated coupling module? I very quickly researched the dual setup and it seems like some of them use dual motor setups to implement an all wheel drive system. This seems like a lot more complexity than desired but would definitely be a nice to have if it's been simplified lately.

Didn't know you could pick up Tesla batteries. I'll look into that!

The 80mph speed is a relic of the old plan for the Mazda when I was evaluating my max speed at any time. Over the last 5 years since the Mazda project plan I've never gone above 80 so hence the assumed cap. At the time 80mph was also a design decision because of the range I wanted. I had to trade range for that speed.

So looks like what I do have might also be outdated  I'll hit the books to get refreshed!


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

MattEdge said:


> Good call out: The FRS is an automatic.
> 
> So nix the requirement of a single speed and just let the automatic do its thing?
> 
> ...



The Dual Motor From HPEVS is a custom Dual Motor on a single shaft. It requires two inverters and one is the slave and the other a master. A very powerful setup.
EVMETRO here on this forum is putting one in his Eldorado. He is out in my area and he has done some work for me. 

Below you will see an image of the Dual Motor Setup. As for the adapter you can most likely buy one from EVWEST in San Diego that would work with your transmission. The inverters have a setting to allow the automatic transmission to continue to move while stopped to keep the transmission fluid pumped as it needs. Im sure you could even find some custom stuff to taylor your transmission shifting to your new setup. 

Included here is a power graph for the Dual Motor setup. 

Here is the link to EVWEST. Might just have what you need. 

http://www.evwest.com/catalog/produ...ucts_id=131&osCsid=bp1vh468pcrg0fh534mmtsihr1

Double check for your transmission but I bet it will work for yours. 


Pete


----------



## coleasterling (Feb 29, 2012)

Where are you located, Matt? I know of a company that may be interested in doing some of the work.


----------



## Arlo (Dec 27, 2009)

If you want some real power I can help you get over 300hp out of a leaf motor.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

What happened with this project, did it get underway?


----------

